# Nuovo Crash Bandicoot per PS4?



## juventino (21 Novembre 2013)

Negli ultimi giorni si stanno diffondendo voci sempre più insistenti su un ritorno in grande stile di Crash su console next-gen. Secondo indiscrezioni Sony avrebbe riacquistato in gran segreto i diritti della sua vecchia mascotte da Activision e avrebbe affidato proprio a quei Naughty Dog, che devono a Crash il primo successo della loro sfolgorante carriera, lo sviluppo del titolo. Dal canto suo il team aveva annunciato di essere a lavoro su due giochi, di cui uno si è scoperto essere Uncharted 4. Che sia Crash il secondo?
Un altro indizio lo ha fornito Amazon francese, che ha reso disponibile (seppur per pochissimo tempo, infatti poi lo ha tolto) il pre-order di questo fantomatico nuovo Crash.


----------



## Jino (21 Novembre 2013)

Mi pare un gioco ormai fuori logica nelle nuove console...


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Novembre 2013)

Magari un reboot di Crash della Naughty Dog, uscirà sicuramente un bel gioco. Ma se non vedo non credo, nonostante su Amazon France mettono sempre offerte di giochi che poi veramente esistono.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Novembre 2013)

ban per Jino...gli ultimi crash non erano bellissimi perchè li ha fatti Activision...forse il creatore di Crash è riuscito a riprenderselo boh...


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi pare un gioco ormai fuori logica nelle nuove console...


Su PS4 torneranno molte saghe che non si rivedono dalla PS2, come KH e Beyond good and evil. Crash è stato stuprato dopo l'esperienza Naughty Dog e sento una certa amarezza vedendo gli ultimi disastrosi giochi dove gli misero addirittura i tatuaggi  . Un ultimo gioco dignitoso su Crash deve uscire.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ban per Jino...gli ultimi crash non erano bellissimi perchè li ha fatti Activision...forse il creatore di Crash è riuscito a riprenderselo boh...


Ma quando l'ha presa activision? Non era della Vivendi fino ai giochi PS2? Ah no no vedo che Il dominio sui mutanti è anche della Activision.


----------



## juventino (21 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi pare un gioco ormai fuori logica nelle nuove console...



Beh dai ci sta ancora Mario che, nonostante sia infinitament più "vecchio" di Crash, non ha perso nemmeno un pò del suo smalto. 
Secondo me un Crash Bandicoot con meccaniche simili ad un Super Mario Galaxy o 3D World (l'ultimo uscito per Wii U) sarebbe clamoroso.


----------



## juventino (21 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma quando l'ha presa activision? Non era della Vivendi fino ai giochi PS2? Ah no no vedo che Il dominio sui mutanti è anche della Activision.



Vivendi si è fusa con Activision nel 2007.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh dai ci sta ancora Mario che non ha ancora perso nemmeno un pò del suo smalto.
> Secondo me un Crash Bandicoot con meccaniche simile ad un Super Mario Galaxy o 3D World (l'ultimo uscito per Wii U) sarebbe clamoroso.


Se veramente uscirà un nuovo gioco su Crash e sarà la Naughty Dog ad occuparsene, me lo comprerò a scatola chiusa. Sarà un giocone.


----------



## juventino (21 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Se veramente uscirà un nuovo gioco su Crash e sarà la Naughty Dog ad occuparsene, me lo comprerò a scatola chiusa. Sarà un giocone.



Crash per PS4 fatto come si deve farebbe davvero il botto secondo me. Lo comprerebbero praticamente TUTTI i fan dei vecchi giochi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Novembre 2013)

0:48 cartello stradale vicino alla macchina.




Dai non può essere un caso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Crash per PS4 fatto come si deve farebbe davvero il botto secondo me. Lo comprerebbero praticamente TUTTI i fan dei vecchi giochi.



già...credo più di GTA


----------



## Butcher (21 Novembre 2013)

Potrei svenire...


Mi sa che devo cominciare a mettere qualche soldo da parte per la PS4..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2013)

Magari... e vorrei anche Jak and Daxter...


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Magari... e vorrei anche Jak and Daxter...


Infatti si parlava anche di un ritorno di Jak And Daxter, però Naughty Dog ha detto ultimamente che non sta proprio pensando ad un nuovo gioco della saga. Dopotutto già è impegnata per il nuovo Uncharted.


----------



## Brain84 (22 Novembre 2013)

Se lo riprende in mano Naughty Dog, il botto è assicurato.


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ban per Jino...gli ultimi crash non erano bellissimi perchè li ha fatti Activision...forse il creatore di Crash è riuscito a riprenderselo boh...



Ho giocato solo ai Crash Naughty... per fortuna.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho giocato solo ai Crash Naughty... per fortuna.



io tutti quanti, quelli della Naughty sono insuperabili, poi gli altri carini, ma niente di speciale...non hanno fatto delle schifezze come per Spyro un altro gioco che vorrei


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io tutti quanti, quelli della Naughty sono insuperabili, poi gli altri carini, ma niente di speciale...non hanno fatto delle schifezze come per Spyro un altro gioco che vorrei


L'unico decente per PS2 è Crash Twinsanity dove tra l'altro c'erano molti filmati e situazioni che facevano sbellicare dalle risate. Mi accontenterei di un gioco su quella falsariga, anche se Naughty Dog potrebbe fare moooolto di più. Spyro l'ho giocato molto poco e solo quelli per PS1, le demo, ma mi sà che quel brand è proprio finito al massimo faranno giochini per tablet. Inoltre l'insomniac è fissata con Ratchet oramai, ed è impossibile che torni a fare giochi sul draghetto.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Novembre 2013)

I Crash migliori son quelli per PS1 seconde me. Ma vi ricordate Crash Bash?


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Novembre 2013)

Intanto tutte le pagine dedicate a Crash Bandicoot sono state rimosse dal sito dell'activision. Passaggio di proprietà (magari proprio alla Naughty Dog) o morte totale della serie?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Intanto tutte le pagine dedicate a Crash Bandicoot sono state rimosse dal sito dell'activision. Passaggio di proprietà (magari proprio alla Naughty Dog) o morte totale della serie?



questa è una splendida notizia...morte della serie è impossibile
dai che forse il creatore originario di Crash se lo è ripreso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> L'unico decente per PS2 è Crash Twinsanity dove tra l'altro c'erano molti filmati e situazioni che facevano sbellicare dalle risate. Mi accontenterei di un gioco su quella falsariga, anche se Naughty Dog potrebbe fare moooolto di più. Spyro l'ho giocato molto poco e solo quelli per PS1, le demo, ma mi sà che quel brand è proprio finito al massimo faranno giochini per tablet. Inoltre l'insomniac è fissata con Ratchet oramai, ed è impossibile che torni a fare giochi sul draghetto.



Naughy Dog farebbe un gioco clamoroso
Spyro Insomniac games non ce l'ha più...ha fatto solo i primi 3 proprio per PS1


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> questa è una splendida notizia...morte della serie è impossibile
> dai che forse il creatore originario di Crash se lo è ripreso


 Ho fatto una ricerca sul sito della software house ed effettivamente mi è uscita quest'immagine, dai dai


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Naughy Dog farebbe un gioco clamoroso
> Spyro Insomniac games non ce l'ha più...ha fatto solo i primi 3 proprio per PS1


Eh lo so, mi riferivo ad un probabile ritorno in Insomniac, ma lì è un altra storia, visto che non penso che l'Insomniac si dedichi a due giochi dello stesso genere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ho fatto una ricerca sul sito della software house ed effettivamente mi è uscita quest'immagine, dai dai



non riesco a capire se Jason Rubin è tornato a fare Crash...dai si ormai faranno crash


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Eh lo so, mi riferivo ad un probabile ritorno in Insomniac, ma lì è un altra storia, visto che non penso che l'Insomniac si dedichi a due giochi dello stesso genere.



fidati che lo farebbero...con il successo che ha avuto


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> fidati che lo farebbero...con il successo che ha avuto


Naaa visto il successo di Ratchet non penso proprio. Comunque torniamo a parlare di Crash, appena vedrò nuove news non esiterò a postarle qui.


----------



## cris (22 Novembre 2013)

Grandissima serie.. a sto giro ci ragionerò bene su quale consolle acquistare.


----------



## juventino (22 Novembre 2013)

*Aggiornamento*:uno dei redattori della testata britannica _Videogamer.com_, tale David Scammel, si è messo in contatto con Activision per chiarire la situazione. La software house, come ha twittato lo stesso Scammel sul suo profilo, ha risposto con un criptico "no comment".

Credo che sia ormai chiaro che qualcosa bolle in pentola.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento*:uno dei redattori della testata britannica _Videogamer.com_, tale David Scammel, si è messo in contatto con Activision per chiarire la situazione. La software house, come ha twittato lo stesso Scammel sul suo profilo, ha risposto con un criptico "no comment".
> 
> Credo che sia ormai chiaro che qualcosa bolle in pentola.


Eh si, però dobbiamo vedere se è veramente la Naughty Dog ad essersi impossessato del franchise.


----------



## juventino (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Eh si, però dobbiamo vedere se è veramente la Naughty Dog ad essersi impossessato del franchise.



Mah io onestamente credo che o siano loro o al limite la Sony.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mah io onestamente credo che o siano loro o al limite la Sony.


Lo spero. Se è la Naughty Dog ad occuparsene sarà al 100% un giocone, altrimenti sarei un pò perplesso.


----------



## juventino (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Lo spero. Se è la Naughty Dog ad occuparsene sarà al 100% un giocone, altrimenti sarei un pò perplesso.



Sinceramente io mi sento abbastanza sicuro nel dire che ci sia almeno la Sony dietro tutto ciò. Chi comprerebbe un brand come quello di Crash oltre a loro? Poi non è detto che per far si che lo sviluppi ND lo debbano comprare per forza loro stessi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io mi sento abbastanza sicuro nel dire che ci sia almeno la Sony dietro tutto ciò. Chi comprerebbe un brand come quello di Crash oltre a loro? Poi non è detto che per far si che lo sviluppi ND lo debbano comprare per forza loro stessi.


Si parlava di Naughty Dog e Santa Monica (quelli di GOD).


----------



## juventino (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si parlava di Naughty Dog e Santa Monica (quelli di GOD).



Mah su Santa Monica sono perplesso, Crash diciamo che non è propriamente il loro target. E poi sembra che in questo momento siano concentrati solo su The Order.


----------



## juventino (25 Novembre 2013)

*Notizia (purtroppo) tragica:*un rappresentante di Activision avrebbe smentito la vendita del brand dichiarando che sarebbe l'Activision stessa a voler fare il reebot della serie. 
La notizia gira da un pò di giorni quindi non so dirvi quanto possa essere attendibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Notizia (purtroppo) tragica:*un rappresentante di Activision avrebbe smentito la vendita del brand dichiarando che sarebbe l'Activision stessa a voler fare il reebot della serie.
> La notizia gira da un pò di giorni quindi non so dirvi quanto possa essere attendibile.



Ci sono notizie discordanti da qualche giorno, che vanno verso l'una o l'altra direzione.
La mia sensazione è che l'IP sia in riacquisizione da parte di Sony, ma ancora non possono comunicarlo perchè la trattativa è ancora in corso.

Non credo però che saranno i Naughty in prima persona a mettere le mani su questo eventuale reboot... io ipotizzo che saranno i Sony Bend, comunque molto vicini a Naughty Dog, che hanno anche fatto l'Uncharted per Vita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Novembre 2013)

Naughty Dog ha il nuovo Uncharted per le mani,se facessero anche Crash dovremmo aspettare diversi anni.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Novembre 2013)

Se è Activision a fare il reboot, dopo il Crash con i tatuaggi, avremo quello con la cresta e gli orecchini. Che schifo. Ah e dimenticavo il fatto che non sarà più un platform, ma diventerà uno sparatutto, così vendera, perchè altrimenti non sp4cc4 ed è roba da f4gg0t.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2013)

no dai che schifo Activision...hanno rovinato Crash
Naughy Dog non può farsi scappare Crash


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Novembre 2013)

Altro indizio... anche se è di qualche giorno fa...


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Altro indizio... anche se è di qualche giorno fa...


Dai, non penso che Sony voglia fare degli scherzi. Perchè un post del genere su Crash è fuori luogo. Sicuramente arriverà un nuovo gioco, ma io spero venga prodotto da una software house come si deve.


----------

